# Hinckley b-40 yawl



## maco (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, boat owner and member of Port of Yamba Yacht Club, New South Wales,Australia.Looking at buying a used sailboat east coast USA.to sail to western isles of Scotland & onto the med. I am new to international sailing, so any information as to boat regestration for a foreign buyer, taxes or gst payable would be a great help. Might be based in the UK for a year or two,so again, regestration & taxes come into it.The boat i'm looking at is the Hinckley b-40 yawl,classic lines & well built.Any thoughts or information on the above questions or on the boat itself would be much appreciated.Thanks, and fair winds to you all,Maco


----------



## Delaminated (Oct 14, 2009)

Well you picked my wet dream of a boat. Always the sexist boat in the harbor hands down, been salivating over those since I was a kid. Good sailor, short draft, holds value well. Some blister problems late 70’s and on.

For a 40 footer she’s small. A real squeeze play for more than two w/ a gen and air. Also look at Block island 40, same hull. Keep us posted.


----------



## maco (Sep 12, 2010)

*Hinckley B-40 yawl*

Thanks Delaminated, [must be a story behind that name] I guess there are plenty of boats with more volume down below for comfortable cruising at anchor, but i just can't get past the sailability and the lines of the b-40.She is one sexy boat..Never came across the westerbeke engine before, are they made in the states? Buying the boat looks like the easy part of the deal, EU requirements looks like regestering a USA built boat could be a problem. sure to be a way past it. any ideas out there ? Maco


----------



## Delaminated (Oct 14, 2009)

Maco, I would concentrate my search in New England or the great lakes region. One of those pampered pups that spent half its life parked all winter in the yard covered shed. Sitting ashore covered and drying out every year seems to the ticket for deck and hull laminate longevity.

Cold water boats just don’t have the frequency and moisture saturation depth blister problems associated with sister ships that have lived south of the Mason Dixon line. It’s simply less exposure. If she’s constructed in a manner that will eventuality cause skin laminate water ingress the cold water boat just sucks up less. During the season moisture begins to make its way into the skin under displacement pressure. Just when that moisture level gets unhealthy the boat is hauled and dries out all winter. After spring launch that prior season high moisture level may not be reached for three or four months.

This type of woman just ages more gracefully and the pedigree will never go out of style. Owners of this boat for the most part have never fallen out of love. Year after year they lavish these ladies with tasteful upgrades and maintenance, even when he has entered that assisted living warehouse. The boat has been and is a family member. For many until death do we part is a reality. I just lust over these boats.

The Westerbeke is so, so…better a Yanmar or Perkins. I think a Westerbeke is a US mairinized something depending on model. Sorry no advise on EU requirements, hope someone will chime in. 

You’re going for the best bird at the ball. Make sure her dad knows your going to love her just as much as he does and your family material. Good luck mate and we want photos when you bag her.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

maco said:


> Hi, boat owner and member of Port of Yamba Yacht Club, New South Wales,Australia.Looking at buying a used sailboat east coast USA.to sail to western isles of Scotland & onto the med. I am new to international sailing, so any information as to boat regestration for a foreign buyer, taxes or gst payable would be a great help. Might be based in the UK for a year or two,so again, regestration & taxes come into it.The boat i'm looking at is the Hinckley b-40 yawl,classic lines & well built.Any thoughts or information on the above questions or on the boat itself would be much appreciated.Thanks, and fair winds to you all,Maco


The B40 is a great cruising boat. I own a Mark III sloop with the nav station/dinette layout. Seaworthy,seakindly. If you have specific questions send me a PM. Good luck.


----------



## leonem (Oct 28, 2010)

The B-40s are hands-down stunning (and yours especially, petmac!). 

maco: if you're seriously considering the B-40 I would suggest calling Hinckley directly (the number for the office in Southwest Harbor, Maine is (207) 244-5531). They have a brokerage in-house, and they know the ins and outs of all of their old boats. Even if you're not ready to buy yet you might find speaking to them to be helpful.


----------

